# Cruze Diesel just popped engine code - P20EE



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Most likely NOx sensor 2, yes.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Is this the right part?



Amazon.com


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Is this the right part?
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


12662659

I think that’s the old version.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for your help Snipesy!
I took a look on rock auto instead:






2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE 2.0L L4 DIESEL Turbocharged NOx (Nitrogen Oxide) Sensor | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com




Which one is it? ACDELCO 12662658 (Upstream) or ACDELCO 12662659 (Downstream)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> Thanks for your help Snipesy!
> I took a look on rock auto instead:
> 
> 
> ...


Downstream


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Perfect! thanks!


----------

